# Executive MBA options?



## Naren_H (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello All,

I am in the process of considering a move to Dubai. The assignment is a minimum of 2 years but can be extended if I wish to. I am 28 yrs old with 5 yrs of oilfield experience and I plan to do an MBA while I am there. Just wanted to get some thoughts if anyone has already looked into this. M bachelors was in engineering with a very low GPA (2.53)

It seems like London business school offers an Executive MBA program in Dubai among a bunch of other school.

Questions:
1) How hard is it to get into LBS? especially witha low GPA, what kinda GMAT score should I have
2) What are some of other schools that are good for an MBA?



thanks!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I do not think that universities like LBS would accept you because of your GPA unless you have something really outstanding to make it up. It does not harm to try, though. You might be turned down, but you can re-apply again later. 

I know folks who were rejected and re-applied and got accepted. They worked hard on the items they fell short.

I would suggest you to visit their website. They have some strange requirements. One of those, if my memory serves me well, was to be available at least one week full time per month. That was a no go for me.

There are some strategies that can help you to overcome the GPA. you can go for a post-graduation course and work hard (get good marks). 

For other MBAs, there are some in the UAE. If you are looking for the ones that are top ranked, these are LBS and INSEAD ( FT rankings). Both offer ONLY executive MBAs. Bear in mind that executive MBAs and MBAs are bit different. 

Also, if you are planning to go back to the US I guess you have to be wary of which School to study even if they are "good". They might not be known back in the US









Naren_H said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the process of considering a move to Dubai. The assignment is a minimum of 2 years but can be extended if I wish to. I am 28 yrs old with 5 yrs of oilfield experience and I plan to do an MBA while I am there. Just wanted to get some thoughts if anyone has already looked into this. M bachelors was in engineering with a very low GPA (2.53)
> 
> ...


----------

